

MIT MBA bizdev / product guy seeking technical cofounder - russellm

MIT MBA bizdev / product design guy seeking mobile developer to partner with on startup for YC.  www.linkedin.com/in/russellmiller/
russell@adamm.net
======
andymoe
More impressed with the math degree from MIT than the MBA ;-)

